# UNEXPECTED DISCOUNTS



## Bardolphs (Apr 16, 2010)

It may well be common knowledge, though I was recently suprised when covering my R35 GTR with Admiral.

I spent a while on-line, messing with various permutations to get the price down when I came across two ways of improving the price :

1. It was cheaper NOT to keep the car garaged, but on the drive.

2. It was cheaper to have my wife (33) included on the policy, (she does not intend to drive the car).

The price went down from £680 to under £600. Pretty good I thought.

Hope this works for others in here.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Other things to look out for is 'Do you drive another vehicle?'

I drive the work van a few times a month so yes I do drive another vehicle. Reduced my premium by £40.


----------



## Jezza07 (May 23, 2009)

Bardolphs said:


> It may well be common knowledge, though I was recently suprised when covering my R35 GTR with Admiral.
> 
> I spent a while on-line, messing with various permutations to get the price down when I came across two ways of improving the price :
> 
> ...


The main question I feel I must ask is even if your wife did intend on driving the car.... would you let her? lol


----------

